# WRUW? La montre de la semaine du 23 Avril



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porte trois montres differentes, j'ai commence avec ma Longine Legend Diver au bureau, puis ma G-Shock Mudman G9300 a la classe de Kickboxing, et maintenant ma nouvelle Omega SMP Chrono qui vient juste d'arriver 




























Et vous que portez vous?


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

AAAHHHH cette Longines Legend Diver, ça me fait rappeler que je n'ai pas porté la mienne depuis des mois...

Au poignet aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Précisément, _du français_ pour aujourd'hui : *Y&B* "_Diderot_" sur bracelet python.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cool Reno!! Elle assure!!

Ce matin j'ai commence avec la meme G-Shock Mudman puis ai Porte la meme nouvelle Omega Chrono au bureau. 
Ce soir je Porte ma Benthic sur un nouveau bracelet cuir fait par Joe a SNPR!! Il est trop Bon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mais j'ai vendu la Longines LD par contre depuis hier :roll:


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Dommage, parceque c'est une trés jolie montre.

Aujourd'hui...










Et puisque il fait chaud et humide...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Brice 

Je te retourne le compliment, cette _Bathys_ est très sympa :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno. Une de mes préférés 

Aujourd'hui la SMP chrono... La lune de miel continue ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tres bons choix 
je porte Eau Sauvage aussi



amine said:


> Dommage, parceque c'est une trés jolie montre.
> 
> Aujourd'hui...
> 
> ...


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Aujourd'hui...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commence la journée a la muscul a 5:30 avec la G-Shock 









Puis ai changé pour le boulot, Omega PO 2500
(love it!)


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!
Blue polo shirt, blue SMP chrono for casual Friday 

J'adore Omega


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Bathys Benthic pour la soirée, une des montres préférées


----------

